# Bass AND Crappie



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 9, 2008)

In an attempt to regain my title as "Slime Dart King," I went out earlier to the pickerel pond with an X-Rap and my fly rod and my brother taking pictures. The wing was blowing really hard so fly fishing was out of the question. I could only throw one direction (with the wind) and had one that I saw swipe at the X-Rap but sadly (luckily for FishinNJ) he missed. I got tired of picking out backlashes from trying to throw into the wind, so we set off in search of a more sheltered location. We ended up at a friend's house and eventually in their pond. It was tough paddling in the wind, but all the work paid off. My brother learned how to throw a baitcaster in 20 minutes and caught a pretty good sized crappie on a clown colored X-Rap. I caught a little bass while fly fishing. It's supposed to be windy again tomorrow, but I'll be heading back out in search of a few fish (and my pride if I can catch a pickerel).


----------



## SMDave (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice fish! Dude you need a haircut :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going to get one today, but uhh... I went fishing instead


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

Killer man!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

fishing or hair cut, i think id make the same choice. Nice fish, crappie is as big as the bass.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 9, 2008)

Way to go guys, nice catches


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2008)

slim357 said:


> fishing or hair cut, i think id make the same choice. Nice fish, crappie is as big as the bass.



My brother in law got out of the marines in 2002. He dared me to shave my head.....To this day I have not grown it back. My wife shaves my head every month-month and a half. I love it.


I would of went fishing too.


----------



## slim357 (Feb 9, 2008)

its amazing what you can get people to do if you dare them.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 10, 2008)

SMDave said:


> Nice fish! Dude you need a haircut :shock:


My first thought was, MAN, that's a nice looking Crappie. Second was MAN, you need a haircut. Guess that's the old man in me or military discipline showing. I need a haircut too. It's starting to touch my ears and almost touches my shirt collar. But hey, it's winter and I don't want to get too cold when I go ice fishing. Wife wants the beard trimmed waaayyy back come spring.


----------



## redbug (Feb 10, 2008)

I need to getmy eyes checked My first thought was that you were wearing a coonskin cap..oh well nice fish

Wayne


----------



## Nickk (Feb 10, 2008)

nice fish!



Grow that hair! I used to have crazy long hair until I was in my mid 20s.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice fish but I too agree ,you need a haircut holmes!!  By the way,my boys do the "long haired hippy thing too" so don't take it too personal.I guess it's the "in thing" Nice pond too,Ilike that.


----------

